# Largest Gathering of DC'ers to Date?



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm off to pick up Dove/Marge, meeting Maidrite (James) and Barbara L (um...Barbara ) to eating at Raine's restaurant she and her husband opened, which is why she hasn't been here in QUITE awhile!

So...that's a whopping total of 5 DC'ers in one place!!   If anyone is in the Indian Trail, North Carolina area meet us at 12:30-ish at Eb's BBQ 

We'll fill you in later tonight!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh wow, please, tell Raine hello!! Give  Marge, James and Barbara a big hug for me, and them a hug to you! Ya'll are going to have a blast!! Post the pics soon!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2008)

have fun elfie. tell everyone i said hi.

give marge an extra big hug (and pick pocket the keys for the woodshed), punch james in the shoulder, and a kiss on the cheek for barbara for me, ok?

lol, i'm picturing you sorta touching or standing uncomfortably close to barbara all night, until she finally realizes that you're trying to get some of that luck to rub off...


----------



## Katie H (Jun 14, 2008)

After my week, I would give anything to be at that table with all you wonderful people.  Have a great time and eat lots of yummy barbecue.  I'll live vicariously.  Please give Marge a big hug and kiss and tell her Buck and I love her.  Happy day!!!!

Take lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> have fun elfie. tell everyone i said hi.
> 
> give marge an extra big hug (and pick pocket the keys for the woodshed), punch james in the shoulder, and a kiss on the cheek for barbara for me, ok?
> 
> lol, i'm picturing you sorta touching or standing uncomfortably close to barbara all night, until she finally realizes that you're trying to get some of that luck to rub off...


Hey, I'm just hoping no one needs to be bailed out of jail! You know Elfie... But if they manage to stay this side of the law, it should be a wonderful lunch with (I hope) many, many pictures!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 14, 2008)

*WHERE IS THE COLORED FEATURE THAT USED TO BE AVAILABLE TO US?
Is it no longer something we can use or is it off right now due to this new program. The question is because I wanted to post my reply in GREEN, as I'M GREEN WITH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll need a report. You all have a ball, like I need to say that .

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Enjoy yourselves}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
*


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

Aw wow I wish I could be there too. You guys are going to have so much fun.
Looking forward to pics !!! Give everyone a hug for me please.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2008)

sounds like fun!  it's always great to meet another DC-er in person.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

mudbug said:


> sounds like fun!  it's always great to meet another DC-er in person.


That would be so cool!!!! Anybody coming anywhere near San Antonio anytime soon? Or Corpus Christi? (Because I don't think IronChef is going for us all showing up at his place.)


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2008)

Buckytom and I got to meet up in NYC after the Macy's Parade a couple of years ago. There's a picture of us sitting in DAve Letterman's chairs at the Ed Sullivan theater (Bucky has connections) somewhere in the member's photos section


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

mudbug said:


> Buckytom and I got to meet up in NYC after the Macy's Parade a couple of years ago. There's a picture of us sitting in DAve Letterman's chairs at the Ed Sullivan theater (Bucky has connections) somewhere in the member's photos section


OMG, that is the coolest thing ever! (Just between us, was BT wearing men's or women's clothing?)


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2008)

just the underwear.  He wouldnt let me peek


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2008)

lol. 
_some connections._
i have to fix everything, so i have to be able to get into everywhere. but only when the studios are "dark".

somehow, i'd bet that i could get elfie, marge, james, and barbara on the actual show.

next time, 'bug, we're sitting down for a meal. (do you think dave will mind? )


i'm hoping to meet lefse the next time she's in nyc, and tatt this fall when he comes here.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2008)

Have fun all of you. How I wish I was there..to all of you Happy Trails and Bon Appetite.....
kades


----------



## Dove (Jun 14, 2008)

*We had the best time ever!!! Great food, good company. No, fantastic company. A Marine and his wife joined us..he and James had a lot of conversation going...ignores all of the ladies. Guess I'll just have to send him to the wood shed. That is IF the little Elf put my key back in my purse!
Marge*


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2008)

James and I just got home a while ago (around 2:30 a.m.), so this is the first chance I have had to write.  It is too late to fool with pictures, but I will try to get some on tomorrow.

We had the best time!!!  

Buckytom, James did get his punch--he said she sure hits hard for an elf!  He's whining for a sling now!  LOL

The food was great, and it was really nice to meet Raine.  We really enjoyed talking with Marge's friends too.  We all sat and talked for probably at least 3 hours.  I know it wasn't nearly long enough.  

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG, that is the coolest thing ever! (Just between us, was BT wearing men's or women's clothing?)


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol.
> _some connections._
> i have to fix everything, so i have to be able to get into everywhere. but only when the studios are "dark".
> 
> ...


why, so I can tell them about your under garments
mens or womens, that's so funny, I'm picturing NASCAR and Victoria Secret


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> why, so I can tell them about your under garments
> mens or womens, that's so funny, I'm picturing NASCAR and Victoria Secret


Hey, if anybody can sneak a peek, it's you girlfriend! We're all counting on you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2008)

See bucky, I DO listen!!!







Barb is getting REALLY tired of me rubbing her head!






And you owe me for this one!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG!!!! The keys to the woodshed?? He _does_ owe you ... big time!

BTW, you and Barbara are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

OH ELF!!! THOSE ARE WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## luvs (Jun 15, 2008)

luv your pics! those woodshed keys 'er adorable!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG!!!! The keys to the woodshed?? He _does_ owe you ... big time!
> 
> BTW, you and Barbara are absolutely beautiful!


Awww!  Thank you!  

Kitchenelf is adorable, isn't she?!  She is even more beautiful on the inside!

I still have to download the software for my new camera and figure out how to upload the pictures, but here is one from my old camera (I took a couple others, but I just happened to shoot at the wrong moment, during a face twitch or something, so I got a kind of unflattering picture of Marge and also of James.  I am saving them for blackmail!  ).

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Hey, if anybody can sneak a peek, it's you girlfriend! We're all counting on you.


Oh you can count on me alright!
I just hope the Nascar isn't up top and Victoria Secret on the bottom half


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 15, 2008)

to late to say hi to everybody, but hope you had a great time!


----------



## Dove (Jun 16, 2008)

*Barbara...I have a spare key for the wood shed...would you like a view or a dark room...hmmmmm?

 got a kind of unflattering picture of Marge    ALL of my pictures look like that. that is why I say "don't you dare take my picture!!"*


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool.  It sounds like you all had a wonderful time.  I would have loved to have a chance to have dinner with everyone.  I am glad that you guys got an opportunity to meet and enjoy each others company.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 16, 2008)

Dove said:


> *Barbara...I have a spare key for the wood shed...would you like a view or a dark room...hmmmmm?*
> 
> *got a kind of unflattering picture of Marge ALL of my pictures look like that. that is why I say "don't you dare take my picture!!"*


LOL  You are a beautiful woman and I have seen many good pictures of you!  I am counting on this picture to keep me out of the woodshed!  

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jun 16, 2008)

what a wonderful time! I'm jealous too!!!
I was really lucky to meet up with Z - he is one cool cat. But now I want to meet more DCers. 

I think I'll start a new thread about meet-ups.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

jkath said:


> what a wonderful time! I'm jealous too!!!
> I was really lucky to meet up with Z - he is one cool cat. But now I want to meet more DCers.
> 
> I think I'll start a new thread about meet-ups.


I for one would love that, jkath!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

I will try to post the pictures taken with my new camera.  Hmmm, they won't post the normal way, so I will email them to myself, then copy and paste.  

Barbara

Marge:




That adorable elf!:




Most of the gang:




Everyone but Marge (hiding! lol) and me (taking picture):




The logo on Raine's shirt:




Raine, Marge (Dove), Barbara (me), kitchenelf, and James (Maidrite):


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a dork here but KE, who is that person with the big smile?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I'm a dork here but KE, who is that person with the big smile?



The one I'm punching?  That's Maidrite (James), Barbara L's husband.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't see any of the pics, got red x on all of them.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I can't see any of the pics, got red x on all of them.


Just the last ones I posted or any of the pictures in this thread?

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I can't see any of the pics, got red x on all of them.


 

me too, lady

babe


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

I saw the first pictures that KE posted but not the ones on this page.  The others were great!! It is amazing to put faces to names and to be able to see DCers meeting!!


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? Wow am I jealous. It is so cool that you all got to meet up and have a great meal together. Those pictures are priceless too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't see the pics in post #32.  Can it be fixed?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Just the last ones I posted or any of the pictures in this thread?
> 
> Barbara


 
in your post #32


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to go somewhere now and won't be back for a few hours, but I will see what I can do.  It is a new camera, and when I tried to use the attachment function here, it wouldn't work.  I emailed them to myself and copied and pasted them.  Maybe I can "save as" from my email and then try this again.  Otherwise I will try Image Shack.  It won't be for a few hours though.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

I do have to go, but I'm going to try the first method right now. Hopefully this will work!

Barbara
#1 Marge
#2 Kitchenelf
#3 Most of the group (one hidden and I am taking the picture)
#4 Most of the group (minus Marge and me)
#5 Logo on Raine's shirt
#6 Raine, Marge, Barbara (me), Kitchenelf, and James (Maidrite)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I do have to go, but I'm going to try the first method right now. Hopefully this will work!
> 
> Barbara


 
yay ! It worked ! thanks Barbara ! Cool bunch there


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2008)

Great pics!  Thanks to everyone for the pics and sharing your good times.  I'm jealous you guys had a chance to gather.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey! I wanna T-Shirt! Cool bunch looks like you had lots of fun.

Now if I can get the members from Ontario, Michigan, Iowa and Minnesota to come to Chicago we could have a good group here too! And hey, TN and Kentucky are not that far away either!


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2008)

Fantastic pictures!!

You take a great photo, Marge!

and how NICE to see Raine again! I've missed her!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention that we did attempt to kidnap kitchenelf and Marge.  They're slippery though, and they managed to get out of our car!  

I must say I am very proud of kitchenelf.  Do you notice anything about that last picture?

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Other than the fact that I have no idea who is who in the pic? LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry!  I had to post in a hurry because I was leaving.  I did say who everyone was in the other one that some of you couldn't see, but I will edit it to add names.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, I added the names.  So, what do you notice about that last picture?  Why am I proud of kitchenelf?  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I am afraid I have no idea...?

But at least now I can place names with faces!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL  Of course I am being silly, but here is a hint.  It was a BBQ restaurant and we had already eaten when we had this picture done.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 18, 2008)

Her white shirt was still white?? LOL


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 18, 2008)

y'all looked like it was a fun day.
it's great when things come together like this.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2008)

You got it Buddy!  We all did really well actually.  There was a minor mishap for one member, but through the expeditious use of a stain-removal pen, no one will ever know!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 18, 2008)

Weeeee!! What did I win?? A T-shirt from her restaurant?? LOL!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2008)

You won a lovely picture of the shirt's logo!  You do have a printer, right? 

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jun 19, 2008)

*I will NOT admit to anything but I always carry a Tide Stain removeable pen in my purse.....*


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2008)

I would too if I were wearing a shirt that cute!  I love kitties!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

I did print it and am trying to find a frame for it. DW is still trying to figure out what I am doing, I said "I have never won anything before!"


----------

